# As I exit I say what I would have wanted someone to tell me



## doctor fuber (Jan 9, 2015)

I am exiting the Uber adventure with just over a total of 3000 rides. I made a little cash because my Honda was paid off before I started. I met some truly interesting and kind people. I met some truly awful people. I drove around either alone or with silient strangers or an occasional food delivery 99% of the time. I dined in many 7-11s. I had a couple of truly scary experiences and almost crashed a couple of times. So the advice I would offer a new driver? Keep your eyes on the road and both hands-on the wheel. Of course the app makes this impossible but do it as much as you can. Keep your mouth shut and be a good listener. The bigger the a-hole the customer is the better you should treat them. They will give you some of the best ratings and tips. Some customers will trash you no matter what you do to please them. It’s not you, it’s them. Don’t take it personally.Keep your car clean. Sometimes you’re just gonna make a bad impression. You make a dumb driving move, you say something dumb or they think you’re stupid, old, or goofy looking. Again, don’t take it personal. Realize that taxi drivers have a work related death rate higher than police officers. Men and women have died for Uber. Take a moment to remember these fallen heroes.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

doctor fuber said:


> I am exiting the Uber adventure with just over a total of 3000 rides. I made a little cash because my Honda was paid off before I started. I met some truly interesting and kind people. I met some truly awful people. I drove around either alone or with silient strangers or an occasional food delivery 99% of the time. I dined in many 7-11s. I had a couple of truly scary experiences and almost crashed a couple of times. So the advice I would offer a new driver? Keep your eyes on the road and both hands-on the wheel. Of course the app makes this impossible but do it as much as you can. Keep your mouth shut and be a good listener. The bigger the a-hole the customer is the better you should treat them. They will give you some of the best ratings and tips. Some customers will trash you no matter what you do to please them. It's not you, it's them. Don't take it personally.Keep your car clean. Sometimes you're just gonna make a bad impression. You make a dumb driving move, you say something dumb or they think you're stupid, old, or goofy looking. Again, don't take it personal. Realize that taxi drivers have a work related death rate higher than police officers. Men and women have died for Uber. Take a moment to remember these fallen heroes.


Are you willing to share your reasons for quitting RS?


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

MadTownUberD said:


> Are you willing to share your reasons for quitting RS?


What...and add insult...

To his already huge dose of humility...???

Rakos


----------

